# Wxga



## tihug90 (28 Mai 2008)

J'ai un iMac 20", Core 2 Duo 2.4, 2gb, que j'ai acheté en septembre 2007 et j'aimerais la branché sur ma télé HD, alors j'aimerais savoir si l'écran du iMac est WXGA ?


----------



## ROB 59 (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
Je pense que l'info peut ce trouver dans les infos systemes
ou dans les caracterisques techniques de la doc papier.


----------



## Gz' (28 Mai 2008)

A priori, il n'y a pas de soucis pour brancher une TV HD sur un iMac.

wxga signifie wide extended graphic array cela veut dire la résolution 1376*760 ou un truc du genre.

Après lis la doc de l'iMac qui doit surement te dire que la sortie mini-dvi est limité à telles ou telles résolution ( 19xx * 12xx en numérique (dvi) et je sais plus combien en analogique (vga)).

Donc pas de soucis, quelque soit la TV à moins que tu aies un modèle avec un standard de résolution pas encore sortie à ce jour, ce dont je doute !

Un peu de google, ça fait pas de mal


----------

